# What's your favorite bottle from pre 1900 look like ?



## Aaronbottleman (Sep 27, 2016)

Post a picture with the description of the bottle , I'm intrested in seeing your favorite bottle and learning about them , Thanks . Aaron .


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 27, 2016)

Tamalon Catarrh & Lung Cure   Trade Mark Leaves from the Tamalon plant embossed on the front of bottle   Blood Purifier and Tonic on bottom front panel.    One of the top 5 collected cures. Bottle is huge at 10 1/2 inches tall & 5 Inches wide + 3 1/4 deep. Smooth base, tooled top. considered as a "picture cure" because of the leaves. I have searched for this cure for approx. ten years, so it is an important acquisition for me, considered extremely rare, listed in Bill Agee's "Collecting the Cures " the only publication for exclusively cure bottles, around 1885-1900.Listed in Matt Knapp's medicine book as selling for $4,750.00 in 2006, from St Louis............Andy


----------



## Aaronbottleman (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow That's a sweet cure bottle Andy and yes it is a big boy ! Thanks , Aaron.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 27, 2016)

I tried this topic as the discussion for one of our last bottle club meetings. They couldn't do it, so they raised the bar to five favourites. LOL.

It may be this one, but it's really hard to say:

It is logical for me to choose a paper-label, as that is my specialty. 
It should date to about 1900+/-, so it's right at the end of your range. The company was a massive one, but no info is available to me online about when this particular blob-top grape juice bottle was made.
I just love the colours and picture and age. Label appears genuine.


----------



## Aaronbottleman (Sep 27, 2016)

Haha I have around 200 favorites . . . That's Nice spirit bear , that lable I would agree is something spectacular ,Thanks . Aaron .


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 27, 2016)

I got a Bunch of Favorites. Here's one. LEON.


----------



## Aaronbottleman (Sep 27, 2016)

EH ward and company ! Man that's a sweet piece of old glass right there Leon . Thanks . Aaron.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah, me too . . . I have multiple favorites

 
​


----------



## coldwater diver (Sep 28, 2016)

Aaronbottleman said:


> Post a picture with the description of the bottle , I'm intrested in seeing your favorite bottle and learning about them , Thanks . Aaron .



These are my favorite found in 2006, every size Farley ink and a super rare hunter green one. These were all blown in mold at Granite Glassworks Stoddard. Farleys Ink Co was located the next town over in Marlow NH. There is a rumor that a quart size exists, that would be something to find. Another rumor regarding this company is a horse and wagon carrying a load of ink from either Stoddard to Marlow or Marlow to Mkts fell through the ice and is still on the btm to this day. Kind of makes sense lakes were probably an easier way to travel in winter.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 28, 2016)

Another one, Calnon & Cronk from 1858, Iron or Graphite pontil. LEON.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 29, 2016)

Love Love Love those Farley's!  You found them all in one year diving?  Incredible.  I have the three sizes in the standard color but my middle sized one has the flared lip polished off...it does have its original label though!


----------



## coldwater diver (Sep 29, 2016)

nhpharm said:


> Love Love Love those Farley's!  You found them all in one year diving?  Incredible.  I have the three sizes in the standard color but my middle sized one has the flared lip polished off...it does have its original label though!



Hi NH. Yes that year was a good year for me. I cant explain it, but over the years I have found some incredible Stoddard bottles.
Just recently found an almost whole Dr Swetts Panacea. My best so far is


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 29, 2016)

Yeah...I remember you sharing that flask...what a beauty!  I remember the broken one that Peter Austin had in his shop on display when I was a kid.  I now have one but it has a bit of damage and of course I didn't find it!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 29, 2016)

Great ink bottles!
Here's one of my fav's . . . I'm still looking for a glass stopper for this bottle.

 ​


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 29, 2016)

Another Favorite. LEON.


----------



## RJ2 (Sep 29, 2016)

I have only one favorite:

Dingens Napoleon Cocktail Bitters, Buffalo NY, smoke colored, Iron pontil.


----------



## coldwater diver (Sep 29, 2016)

RJ2 said:


> I have only one favorite:
> 
> Dingens Napoleon Cocktail Bitters, Buffalo NY, smoke colored, Iron pontil.



Thats a great lookin bottle


----------



## Aaronbottleman (Sep 29, 2016)

coldwater diver said:


> These are my favorite found in 2006, every size Farley ink and a super rare hunter green one. These were all blown in mold at Granite Glassworks Stoddard. Farleys Ink Co was located the next town over in Marlow NH. There is a rumor that a quart size exists, that would be something to find. Another rumor regarding this company is a horse and wagon carrying a load of ink from either Stoddard to Marlow or Marlow to Mkts fell through the ice and is still on the btm to this day. Kind of makes sense lakes were probably an easier way to travel in winter.


  Them are truly beautiful coldwater diver  Thanks for sharing them with me .


----------



## Aaronbottleman (Sep 29, 2016)

RJ2 said:


> I have only one favorite:
> 
> Dingens Napoleon Cocktail Bitters, Buffalo NY, smoke colored, Iron pontil.


Very unique bitters bottle ! Thanks. Aaron.


----------



## Aaronbottleman (Sep 29, 2016)

Harry Pristis said:


> Great ink bottles!
> Here's one of my fav's . . . I'm still looking for a glass stopper for this bottle.
> 
> View attachment 175219 View attachment 175220​


Sweet . Thanks .Aaron.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 1, 2016)

I guess this one would have to be my favorite.


----------



## Conch times (Oct 1, 2016)

I don't think I could choose an all time "Favorite Bottle" but this is my favorite from my personal collection.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 1, 2016)

That's a nice Gravitating stopper bottle. I thought nobody was even living in Key West way back in 1870's? LEON.


----------



## RJ2 (Oct 1, 2016)

That's what I always thought, but some great Fla bottles are out there, In fact one of my top five is a Florida Poison I bought in rural Pennsylvania (far right in photo).
Another top five type for me is the center bottle, a GREEN California Poison (bought the same day)
Luck = two very rare bottles in one day.


----------



## RJ2 (Oct 1, 2016)

BTW sandchip, that one leaves me nearly speechless. 
So delicate, whittled, the flared lip, pontil mark, COLOR. 
Just a fantastic bottle, one I could hold in my hands and rub for a while. 
Thanks for posting that.

Coldwater diver, not sure if I am more envious of the inks or the flask.
Well, on second thought, those inks are very special.


----------



## Conchtimes (Oct 1, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> That's a nice Gravitating stopper bottle. I thought nobody was even living in Key West way back in 1870's? LEON.



D.T. Sweeny was the first bottler in Key West, I believe he moved to the island in 1874.


----------



## coldwater diver (Oct 2, 2016)

sandchip said:


> I guess this one would have to be my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 175263View attachment 175264



Wow Sandchip! Thats a work of art, its got it all.Where do you suppose it was blown? Did you find that one? Thanks RJ2, Its hard to pick favorites as each is unique and I think thats 
part of the allure to collecting.


----------



## Digswithstick (Oct 2, 2016)

Great bottles everyone! Interesting question .! Tough to chose favorite,this is one of mine.Sloans Ointment ,pontiled .Hard to make out embossing in pic , definitely crude,personal find with bunch of heart breakers. Posted quite sometime ago,consensus was different  Sloan's than newer one with label.
Rick


----------



## sandchip (Oct 6, 2016)

coldwater diver said:


> Wow Sandchip! Thats a work of art, its got it all.Where do you suppose it was blown? Did you find that one? Thanks RJ2, Its hard to pick favorites as each is unique and I think thats
> part of the allure to collecting.



I really don't have a clue but I'd would guess it would have to be one of the early New England glasshouses.  It dates to the 1830s.  And no, I didn't find this one.  I'd fall over dead if I did!


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 6, 2016)

sandchip said:


> I guess this one would have to be my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 175263View attachment 175264


       WOW! That's quite a crude chemist bottle you have there! verrry nice! .........Andy


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 22, 2016)

The green Sun Drug Co. is a fine example. One of Los Angeles' most beautiful bottles. Besides the M. Keller.


----------



## Aaronbottleman (Oct 28, 2016)

Y'all have some great looking bottles thanks for shareing them with me . Aaron .


----------



## Ace31 (Nov 5, 2016)

That Cronk bottle is great.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Nov 6, 2016)

Here are some favorites:



​


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Nov 10, 2016)

These are my faves of our collection !


----------



## RJ2 (Nov 10, 2016)

Stunning display.
Do you have a green Rochester one?


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Nov 10, 2016)

RJ2 said:


> Stunning display.
> Do you have a green Rochester one?



No that's something I've never seen really I have green London's and green Frankfurts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Nov 10, 2016)

RJ2 said:


> Stunning display.
> Do you have a green Rochester one?


----------

